# fluxbox 0.9.10

## yeo

Проапдейтил fluxbox до 0.9.10. Пропали все английские буквы (и из меню и из таитлов окошек, тулбара). Сделал unset LANG -  появились. Но без русской локали грустно. (Было LANG=ru_RU.KOI8-R).

Кто-то сталкивался с таким? Что делать?

Писать багрепорт?

----------

## Den

А locale что выдает? Попробуй снова поставь нормальную (читай русскую) локаль и пропиши d /etc/env.d/00basic LC_MESSAGES=POSIX 

должно сработать

----------

## atch

у меня другой глюк: в меню и в заголовке окна aterm'а русские буквы отображаются как надо, а вот опера, мозилла и другие в заголовке окна и в панели выводят квадратики и koi8-r. В какую сторону копать - не понятно.

----------

## devil_ua

 *atch wrote:*   

> у меня другой глюк: в меню и в заголовке окна aterm'а русские буквы отображаются как надо, а вот опера, мозилла и другие в заголовке окна и в панели выводят квадратики и koi8-r. В какую сторону копать - не понятно.

 

Лучше откатись на 0.9

----------

## yeo

 *Den wrote:*   

> А locale что выдает? Попробуй снова поставь нормальную (читай русскую) локаль и пропиши d /etc/env.d/00basic LC_MESSAGES=POSIX 
> 
> должно сработать

 

locale чуднинько выдает "ru_RU.KOI8-R" на все LC_*

Попробовал поставить LC_MESSAGES=POSIX не помогает.

А у все все хорошо, или никто 0.9.10 не ставил?

----------

## viy

Я использую fluxbox-0.9.10-r3, ru_RU.UTF-8. Правда, со своим патчем  :Wink: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65803

Мне помогает --- есть и русский, и прочие символы.

----------

## devil_ua

 *viy wrote:*   

> Я использую fluxbox-0.9.10-r3, ru_RU.UTF-8. Правда, со своим патчем 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65803
> 
> Мне помогает --- есть и русский, и прочие символы.

 

Добавил в раздел патчи сайта www.fluxmod.org.ua

----------

## Taoub

может кто-нить выложит ebuilds для 0.9.10 с русским патчем для KOI8-R

----------

## viy

http://optipay.nordlb.lv/tmp/fluxbox-ebuild.tbz2

Это очень грубый хак. Поэтому не надо замещать то, что у тебя есть в ${PORTDIR}, а настроить ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}.

Здесь https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65803 человек, отвечающий за fluxbox в Gentoo, обещался в скором времени 0.9.10-r4 сделать, в котором будет заплатка насчет локалок в частности, и несколько других --- все от fluxbox upstream'а.

----------

## Taoub

я вижу в дереве fluxbox-0.9.10-r4.ebuild

сейчас попробую скомпилить

----------

## Taoub

вообщем может UTF в -r4 и исправили а вот KOI8-R нет...   :Sad: 

как были закорючки так они и остались

----------

## Taoub

все чаще и чаще думаю о переходе на openbox

----------

## GreenDragon

 *atch wrote:*   

> у меня другой глюк: в меню и в заголовке окна aterm'а русские буквы отображаются как надо, а вот опера, мозилла и другие в заголовке окна и в панели выводят квадратики и koi8-r. В какую сторону копать - не понятно.

 

Странно у меня таких глюков нет, вернее глюк другой, например в html написано:

```

<title>Linux и все около него</title>
```

В заголовке окна имею:

```
 Linux >= %/1
```

----------

## viy

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> В заголовке окна имею:
> 
> Код:
> 
>  Linux >= %/1

 

Было, было...

Я долго игрался с настройками иксов, флукса и менюх во флюксе.

В результате сделал следующее:

1. пересобрал Xы обязательно с +nls (чтобы фонты были нормальными, т.е. и koi8-r, и iso10646-1);

2. у своего юзера "viy" во всяких там {~/.profile|~/.bash_profile|~/.bashrc} и пр. убрал все установки локали. Т.е. везде locale рапортует POSIX. Долго напарывался на то, что при установленном LC_CTYPE=ru_RU.KOI8-R, установление UTF-8 локали не приводит к должному результату (я ставлю LANG, а не LC_ALL);

3. пересобрал fluxbox со своим патчем (сейчас мона 0.9.10-r4 пробовать);

4. в ~/.xinitrc сделал export LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 в самом начале;

5. в ~/.fluxbox/menu убрал всякие наметки на установку локалки (был момент, когда флукс запускал в UTF-8, а мозилу в KOI8-R --- с печальным результатом);

6. в любимой темке прописал фонты в сокращенной форме, т.е. так:

```
*.font: Verdana-9

window.*.font: Verdana-9:bold
```

Это позволяет флуксу самому выбирать шрифтики, которые соответствуют и локали, и указанному имени, учитывая при этом настройки XFT;

7. Включил AA --- просто тащусь от улучшения вида  :Wink: 

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> все чаще и чаще думаю о переходе на openbox
> 
> 

 

Думаю, настроить UTF-8 во флуксе не проблема --- я смог описанный процесс повторить на нескольких машинах с 100% успехом. Надо просто внимательно проверить все настройки.

А вообще --- WM это средство, а не роскошь. Если один раз хорошо настроить, можно месяцами/годами работать.

----------

## Taoub

Я еще раз подчеркну, что мне надо было KOI8-R,а не UTF-8...

Вообщем-то UTF работает KOI8-R нет.

с флуксом с 0.9.9 проработал 4 месяца при этом полная настройка наняла 2 недели... при попытке 2 раза перети на 0.9.10 проблем всегда позникала море... 

От перехода на openbox удерживало лень .. лень переписывать меню...

но вот сейчас доделай скрип который это делает ... Flux2Open3  :Smile: 

Сижу и радуюсь

----------

## viy

Ты с моим патчем пробовал?

Я только что посмотрел 0.9.10-r4 версию, нет там тех изменений, что я делал. Возможно, соответствующий патч еще не добавлен в эбл.

----------

## Taoub

Ладно, спс 

мне OpenBox больше нравится... особенно тем что он стабильней

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> Ладно, спс 
> 
> мне OpenBox больше нравится... особенно тем что он стабильней

 

Стабильней в чем?

У меня пока ни разу ничего во флуксе ни подвисло ни сам он ни разу не свалился.

----------

## viy

Да ладно вам --- каждому свое, главное чтоб было удобно  :Cool: 

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Стабильней в чем?

 

Думаю в том, что работающие фишки не начинают глючить при переходе на более новую версию.

Вы вот что скажите --- можно ли через framebuffer Xы пустить? И как это на ресурсах скажеться? А еще лучше --- Mozilla на framebuffer'е без X'ов!

Вообще, мой идеал --- это framebufer + GTK2 с поддержкой оного  :Wink: 

----------

## Taoub

Самому интересно возможностьб запуска X приложений в fb.

если найдешь как, отпишись плиз

----------

## viy

Поднимаю старый топик, т.к. все очень в тему.

Перешел я на xorg, начались траблы с flux'ом, старого характера --- тормозит при старте. После 5 мин. загрузки (точно не засекал), система повисла  :Shocked:  Это единичный случай, в остальных меня просто скорость убивает. Откатился на xfree --- стало более/менее нормально.

Еще --- не могу дома и на работе заставить flux работать одинаково. Это при том, что настройки с работы просто скопировал домой и подправил меню-файл  :Confused:  Проявляеться это в том, что на работе кнопка Maximize распахивает окно так, что toolbar и slit остаються видны. Дома же окно на весь экран расходиться.

Решил перейти на xfce. Достойная вещичка! Но! После флюксовских табов их отсутствие кажеться просто убойным. Скажу сразу --- я глубоко конфиги не копал, опирался на то, что есть у них на сайте и то, что позволяет сделать встроенный конфигуратор. Кое-что не нравиться, но это дело привыкания.

Вообщем --- на распутье. Не хочеться flux менять, но его поведение заслуживает хорошей порки!

----------

## devil_ua

 *viy wrote:*   

> Поднимаю старый топик, т.к. все очень в тему.
> 
> Перешел я на xorg, начались траблы с flux'ом, старого характера --- тормозит при старте. После 5 мин. загрузки (точно не засекал), система повисла  Это единичный случай, в остальных меня просто скорость убивает. Откатился на xfree --- стало более/менее нормально.
> 
> Еще --- не могу дома и на работе заставить flux работать одинаково. Это при том, что настройки с работы просто скопировал домой и подправил меню-файл  Проявляеться это в том, что на работе кнопка Maximize распахивает окно так, что toolbar и slit остаються видны. Дома же окно на весь экран расходиться.
> ...

 

Весь прикол в том что разработчики флюкса нехотят делать корректную поддержку кирилицы  :Sad: 

----------

## viy

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

> Весь прикол в том что разработчики флюкса нехотят делать корректную поддержку кирилицы 

 

Думаю, что дело даже и не в этом. В смысле --- зачем? Если нормально utf-8 реализовать, то делать поддержку кириллицы не придется.

Надо просто пользоваться нормальными готовыми библиотеками --- и все будет отлично и быстро работать!

----------

